# More free patterns than the one posted.



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns#free


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, there are some real beauties!


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, saved the scarf with pockets, rather like that one.


----------



## 9kids (Nov 19, 2012)

Than you for taking the time to post the link  I always appreciate browsing for new inspiration but don't always know where to find it!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally, free patterns that have style. Thanx.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns#free


Thank You. I love the Manos del Uruguay Yarns, and these patterns are great. Thank You again.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you for reminding me of this site....i love anything by antonia shankland so to find a free classic by her is a joy....
julie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've downloaded the crumpet beret.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,very pretty patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have subscribed to the newsletter. Adore Manos del Uruguay Yarns and the history behind these yarns too.. Great Patterns.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to these elegant patterns, I have downloaded 1 to start. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Inspiring patterns. Thank you.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for that link: I especially like the Bias scarf with ribbed cables...looks like it may be my next project.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you. Downloaded a few. :thumbup:


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you so much....I love this. Eager to get started.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm obviously Computer challenged. Tried to print off a sweater pattern and it printed sideways with lots of missing parts around the edges....help!!!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

you are not computer challenged...or we both are....there are several magazine sites that cut off part of the pattern....if anyone knows how to fix this problem please tell me....
julie


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely, thanks.

Mari


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

so many nice patterns!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing :-D


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

